# Eliminar ruido en circuitos con pic



## haroldcito (Oct 5, 2009)

Hola a todos,

Espero que puedan colaborarme, el asunto es el siguiente:

diseñé un control de encendido con pic para una cuatrimoto, la cual funciona perfectamente bien hasta el momento en que activa el motor, de ahí en adelante se queda congelada y no responde a ningún estímulo, lo que hace el circuito es unir por medio de un relé el cable que va a la bujía para permitir el encendido.
he intentado con condensadores, y se me ha venido a la mente colocar bobinas con núcleo de ferrita pero no sé si funcione. que me recomiendan, será que reemplazo con optoacoplador y transistor? por favor es lo que me tiene penando para terminar el proyecto.

hasta pronto y muchas gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 5, 2009)

Necesitariamos ver tu circuito pero casi con seguridad tienes que poner a la entrada de la alimentacion de tu circuito un diodo TVS para que adsorva los picos generados por los chispazos de las bujias...


----------



## haroldcito (Oct 6, 2009)

gracias por responder, pero podrías darme algunas referencias de este diodo (para solicitarlo en tiendas electrónicas), además si no es mucha molestia, he visto que tiene 3 terminales, como irían conectados al circuito?.
te anexo el plano del circuito para que por favor me indiques con tu experiencia como ubicarlo. gracias por tu colaboración.....


----------



## mot1258 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hola amigo ese es un problema que tambien en mi minima experiencia con pic's hemos visto y esto se puede solucionar con un dc/dc.
En la escuela programamos el pic para controlar un motro electrico de 2 HP y el contactor nos metia ruido y todas las salidas se activavan y desactivavan solas y hasta la LCD se bloqueba y el maestro nos dijo como hacerle y fue con un DC/DC, es costoso y aproximadamente cuesta 10 dolares este ( AM2S-1205SZ) y necesitas ver para que capacidad de corriente lo necesitas, que seria solo para la alimentacion del micro y la LCD la alimentas normal, esa fue una solucion en mi caso, pero esperemos que alguno de los expertos del foro te puedan dar mas opciones para solucionar tu caso, seria bueno si alguien sabe si con otros micros como AVR's u otros pueda pasar lo mismo, saludos .

http://www.agspecinformación.com/pdfs/A/AM2S-Z.PDF


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 6, 2009)

Un diodo TVS es como un diodo Zener pero diseñado para soportar espigas altisimas de voltaje por periodos cortos (soporta de 1000 a 5000 W en unos pocos milisegundos), solo tendrias que poner uno de 12V a la entrada de tu 7805, el numero de parte seria el P6KE12A para 600W y es muy comun

http://www.cypsela.es/revista/revistas_anteriores/revista_220/articulos/art2.html

http://www.argussoft.ru/webroot/del...n Avalanche Diode/Axial Lead/P6KE_revised.pdf


----------



## christus (Sep 10, 2010)

Hola como estan, una consulta como se conectaria este diodo en serie al regulador o entre la entrada de 12v y tierra.Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 14, 2010)

entre la entrada de 12V y tierra... justo igual que un zener pero sin la resistencia limitadora...


----------

